# Liberals never learn



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And most likely never will. I think a little ass spanking may have stopped 19 kids in Florida from being gunned down by an idiot. But no they want to outlaw corporal punishment.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/parents-slap-kids-face-corporal-punishment-not-worst-idea-212457698.html



> Experts say the law could also be a good idea for other countries, including the U.S. "I totally agree with this," Gina Posner, MD, a pediatrician at MemorialCare Orange Coast Medical Center in Fountain Valley, Calif., tells Yahoo Lifestyle.
> 
> Sweden has been a "frontrunner" for laws involving negative behavior and bullying, Robert Keder, MD, a pediatrician who specializes in developmental behavior at Connecticut Children's Medical Center, tells Yahoo Lifestyle. But he admits that this kind of law is "a challenge because you're trying to legislate a behavior."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberals are great at telling others what to do as long as they themselves can do as they please.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This country strongly needs a return to a common use of corporal punishment, public shaming and the death penalty. This would greatly reduce crime.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I know that the answer is "Yes", . . . 

But I gotta ask: "Are there really people out there in positions of authority and power, . . . who are really that dumb, stupid, idiotic, and crazy?"

Getting my butt busted probably caused me not to know the local sheriff on a first name basis.

And I'm not certain, . . . but I'd bet a big bunch of my friends would have been my cell mates, . . . except their moms and dads happened to like my mom's idea of "correction" which amounted to "maple tree tea", . . . so to speak.

Do you suppose those "anti corporal punishment" folks were the first ones to eat the Tide Pods? Might explain their behavior.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## mlhouse (Feb 22, 2018)

RedLion said:


> This country strongly needs a return to a common use of corporal punishment, public shaming and the death penalty. This would greatly reduce crime.


100% agree. The laws are not intimidating enough to deter criminals who have a strong will to do harm. No matter the crime, for most of them the worst case scenario is they live out their years with a roof over their head and three meals a day, as well as medical care. We have people in this country with no criminal history who don't even have these luxuries.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Camel923 said:


> Liberals are great at telling others what to do as long as they themselves can do as they please.


The door swings both ways. Both libs and conservatives are responsible for making laws that tell others what to do/not do. This isn't a liberal issue. You just think it is because you enjoy the ones the conservatives pass.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes. Laws tell us what to do and not do. Very good.
Now you need to understand that some of those laws being passed in the last few decades are counterproductive to the common sense that was used by people for centuries that allowed us to advance. 
Now, that common sense is being destroyed by dipshit liberals and those claiming to be conservative all in the hopes that they get to play the game their way because they are entitled to feel good about something. 
Now, you and your two socks have my blessing to bugger off.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I saw this post on FB, think about it ....


I'm Sorry Folks, But There's no Way A GROUP Of High School Kids Organized A Rally In D.C. That Fast! Follow The Money


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

healthyprepper said:


> The door swings both ways. Both libs and conservatives are responsible for making laws that tell others what to do/not do. This isn't a liberal issue. You just think it is because you enjoy the ones the conservatives pass.


Wrong. Take the rest room issue you have something or you do not. You do not make it legal to exposure my little girl to that crap and claim it's a right. You do not do that to my wife or mother either. Just a way to enable perverts and worse. If you that screwed up mentally get a rubber room. Liberalism is also a mental disorder. Write it down. Long list of stuff.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Camel923 said:


> Wrong. Take the rest room issue you have something or you do not. You do not make it legal to exposure my little girl to that crap and claim it's a right. You do not do that to my wife or mother either. Just a way to enable perverts and worse. If you that screwed up mentally get a rubber room. Liberalism is also a mental disorder. Write it down. Long list of stuff.


You didn't disprove a word I wrote. You simply pointed out one law you disagree with.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> You didn't disprove a word I wrote. You simply pointed out one law you disagree with.


You didn't prove a thing you wrote, either. Care to give examples? Don't assume I'll disagree with what you offer, just understand I don't see you proving your point. I just see an assertion.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Denton said:


> You didn't prove a thing you wrote, either. Care to give examples? Don't assume I'll disagree with what you offer, just understand I don't see you proving your point. I just see an assertion.


I just see both republican/democrat party passing laws we aren't always going to like/agree with. That's life I guess. It's frustrating sure, but it's the way the system is right now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> I just see both republican/democrat party passing laws we aren't always going to like/agree with. That's life I guess. It's frustrating sure, but it's the way the system is right now.


You modified your position. 
Whether a law is good or bad has nothing to do with like/dislike.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Denton said:


> You modified your position.
> Whether a law is good or bad has nothing to do with like/dislike.


good or bad is subjective.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> The door swings both ways. Both libs and conservatives are responsible for making laws that tell others what to do/not do. This isn't a liberal issue. You just think it is because you enjoy the ones the conservatives pass.


You revised from this.... Offer proof for this assertion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> good or bad is subjective.


Not at all. A law is only good if it is in line with the constitution. 
You are e thinking about personal preference and not the law.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Denton said:


> Not at all. A law is only good if it is in line with the constitution.
> You are e thinking about personal preference and not the law.


Abortion laws are a good example. They're not defined specifically in the constitution, yet we have laws saying you can't stop a woman from having them (unless they're at so many weeks pregnant). Some may say abortion laws are good, some may say they're bad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> Abortion laws are a good example. They're not defined specifically in the constitution, yet we have laws saying you can't stop a woman from having them (unless they're at so many weeks pregnant). Some may say abortion laws are good, some may say they're bad.


Life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. 
Life, being the first thing.

So, you are saying conservatives are the ones who pass laws allowing abortion?
Laws or a decision allowed abortion, by the way?


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Denton said:


> Life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> Life, being the first thing.
> 
> So, you are saying conservatives are the ones who pass laws allowing abortion?
> Laws or a decision allowed abortion, by the way?


Sometimes the woman is choosing her own life over the baby inside her. So it coincides with "life, liberty, etc." but also, we have the death penalty in plenty of states. The same argument of "life liberty etc" could apply to it, but this is neither here nor there. Both the republican and democratic party are responsible for passing laws that tell us what we can and can't do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> Sometimes the woman is choosing her own life over the baby inside her. So it coincides with "life, liberty, etc." but also, we have the death penalty in plenty of states. The same argument of "life liberty etc" could apply to it, but this is neither here nor there. Both the republican and democratic party are responsible for passing laws that tell us what we can and can't do.


Never was an issue when her life was in danger. That is a straw man for the ignorant, which I am not. 
The death penalty is punishment for a capital crime. Again, a straw man argument. 
You still haven't proved your assertion. Look back at your assertion and focus. I'm not a professional cat herder but I've been on boards for about 20 years, now.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Denton said:


> Never was an issue when her life was in danger. That is a straw man for the ignorant, which I am not.
> The death penalty is punishment for a capital crime. Again, a straw man argument.
> You still haven't proved your assertion. Look back at your assertion and focus. I'm not a professional cat herder but I've been on boards for about 20 years, now.


Sure I have. Republicans and Democrats are responsible for passing laws which tell us things we can and can't do. Do you deny this obvious fact? It's not something anyone has to prove. Everyone lives by laws every single day in our society. Asking for proof of this is the same as asking for proof the sun rises in the East. Donald Trump is a Republican, is he not? He's trying to pass a law banning bump stocks. This is unconstitutional, so in your opinion, a "bad" law. So there you have it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> The door swings both ways. Both libs and conservatives are responsible for making laws that tell others what to do/not do. This isn't a liberal issue. You just think it is because you enjoy the ones the conservatives pass.


Slow on the uptake, aren't you? 
Reread the thread, and understand what I am asking and when I did. This is going not three pages long.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> Sure I have. Republicans and Democrats are responsible for passing laws which tell us things we can and can't do. Do you deny this obvious fact? It's not something anyone has to prove. Everyone lives by laws every single day in our society. Asking for proof of this is the same as asking for proof the sun rises in the East. Donald Trump is a Republican, is he not? He's trying to pass a law banning bump stocks. This is unconstitutional, so in your opinion, a "bad" law. So there you have it.


Republican is not synonymous with conservative. Trump is a populist. 
You are still falling on your face.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Denton said:


> Slow on the uptake, aren't you?
> Reread the thread, and understand what I am asking and when I did. This is going not three pages long.


If you can't explain what you're asking, how am I supposed to understand what you're asking?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> If you can't explain what you're asking, how am I supposed to understand what you're asking?


English seems to be a language you comprehend, so where is the problem?
You are making this thread longer and will then say there are too many pages for you to review in order to figure it out. 
In your generalized manner of dodging, you equated Republicans with conservatism, and called a populist a conservative. 
Either you confused yourself or are playing dumb.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Denton said:


> English seems to be a language you comprehend, so where is the problem?
> You are making this thread longer and will then say there are too many pages for you to review in order to figure it out.
> In your generalized manner of dodging, you equated Republicans with conservatism, and called a populist a conservative.
> Either you confused yourself or are playing dumb.


You just refuse to accept anything I say as valid, so there's no point trying to explain my stance to you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

healthyprepper said:


> You didn't disprove a word I wrote. You simply pointed out one law you disagree with.


A law that violates the rights of the many. It's bull crap as it is a direct assult to go culturally from first world to a third world cesspool. It not about disagreeing it's an assult on the majority by force. The essence of communism. It is an upside down view and it's sad you do not have the discernment to see it or admit it. Which tells me a lot about your world view.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> You just refuse to accept anything I say as valid, so there's no point trying to explain my stance to you.


You have no stance you can defend. He'll, I could defend your stance, but you can't. 
What you are saying is you are too lazy to figure out where you trapped yourself. A shame. I was waiting for you to get a like from me.


----------

